# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  US patent 6003101

## FastCode

enlighten me
یا  الگوریتم insert
 O(log n) نیست یا من نمیفهمم.

----------

